# Uber deactivated my account



## Top_Shelf (Sep 20, 2016)

Says I have canceled to many trips. Any way to reactivate account ?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Why? If you canceled too many trips apparently you don't want to drive.....so don't drive


----------



## Top_Shelf (Sep 20, 2016)

Alot of them were no shows or had more riders than will fit in car.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Top_Shelf said:


> Alot of them were no shows or had more riders than will fit in car.


My recommendation is to contact support and let them know about no shows and too many riders wishing to access your car. If I may ask, how high did your cancellation rate go to?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

You can try going to an office and staying your case. I got a warning email about cancellations last week after a Halloween from hell night. I didn't sweat it since it was an unusual weekend for me with that many.

This morning I get an email that my rate improved. Basically ok now you're not in trouble kind of message.


----------



## Top_Shelf (Sep 20, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> My recommendation is to contact support and let them know about no shows and too many riders wishing to access your car. If I may ask, how high did your cancellation rate go to?


Not sure what the rate was, cannot see my account now.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Uber is very slowly now, most of their drivers making about $400 full timw weekly, so the reason they deactivate you because they have more drivers than the riders, the women working at Uber office at Morrisey Blvd in Dorchester next to the Nails salon and she told her manicurist everything about Uber .


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Top_Shelf said:


> Says I have canceled to many trips. Any way to reactivate account ?


Do you have proof you were deactivated over acceptance rate? I read that Uber stopped acting on acceptance rate due to our independent contractor status and right to choose the jobs we want. I don't believe you.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Top_Shelf said:


> Says I have canceled to many trips. Any way to reactivate account ?


Congrats on your deactivation., there are tons of other driving options out there.


----------



## Top_Shelf (Sep 20, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Congrats on your deactivation., there are tons of other driving options out there.


Lyft is not in my city yet.


----------



## Top_Shelf (Sep 20, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Do you have proof you were deactivated over acceptance rate? I read that Uber stopped acting on acceptance rate due to our independent contractor status and right to choose the jobs we want. I don't believe you.


We are writing to inform you that your account has been deactivated because of repeated issues with cancellations. Providing quality trips to riders is extremely important, and you have continued to cancel an extremely high number of trips.

*RETURN YOUR DEVICE*
If you have a phone provided by Uber, please return your phone to us. Just fill out this form, put your device in a well-padded box, and click on this link to receive a paid shipping label: t.uber.com/phonereturn 

If you have any questions, please click here to reach us.

Regards,


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Top_Shelf said:


> Lyft is not in my city yet.


Lyft is not a driving option, it's a slavery. Go to the craigslist and look for real transportation jobs.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Top_Shelf said:


> We are writing to inform you that your account has been deactivated because of repeated issues with cancellations. Providing quality trips to riders is extremely important, and you have continued to cancel an extremely high number of trips.
> 
> *RETURN YOUR DEVICE*
> If you have a phone provided by Uber, please return your phone to us. Just fill out this form, put your device in a well-padded box, and click on this link to receive a paid shipping label: t.uber.com/phonereturn
> ...


Well, there you have it. That itchy finger liked to cancel trips one too many times. I can assure you that I do not think there were that many no shows or too many people piling into your car. In the 1000+ trips I have taken, I can count on one hand how many had too many people to put into my car. I did not cancel on them, I advised they cancel and order the UberXL.

As for no shows, I will say I have had maybe 15 of them.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Top_Shelf said:


> Says I have canceled to many trips. Any way to reactivate account ?


You're better off not driver for uber. Consider it a blessing in disguise.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Why drive for Uber/Lyft same f'ed up company different name......do you like driving for pay?.........drive a real taxi....much better pay,.no ratings, don't have to worry about someone else collecting your money and short paying you, don't have to worry about ratings, get paid 2 or 3 times as much, get tips on 75% or more rides, able to take street hails and walk-ups......sheesh Uber/Lyft why try to get reactivated.....drive for a REAL transportation provider not some f'ed fake cab wannabes


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Do you have proof you were deactivated over acceptance rate? I read that Uber stopped acting on acceptance rate due to our independent contractor status and right to choose the jobs we want. I don't believe you.


This person doesn't know believe you because he has no real understanding of the issue.

Your acceptance rate is completely different than your cancellation rate.

Your acceptance rate is based on how many pings you get and accept by tapping the blinking circle. There is no penalty for not accepting rides.

Your cancellations are ones you HAVE accepted, and cancelled later for one reason or another -- in my case and probably yours, almost always due to the riders being no shows. And yes, these do count against you even though it's completely beyond your control.

The good news is, this is arguable. If you can reach a living person and argue that these cancellations were beyond your control, and they can verify most of them by their no show marks AND by verifying how long you waited before cancelling, there's a reasonable chance they will reinstate you.

No guarantees because, well, it's Uber.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

yojimboguy sums it up perfectly.

The only thing to really add is maybe not have such an itchy cancellation finger. Something like when the rider is right down the street in a non-busy/convenient pickup location, a simple text or call will save a cancellation here and there. I understand every market is different, but in mine I can easily manage to keep it under 10% (it's at 2 at the moment). I believe each cancellation accrues the rate by 2% so every few avoided ones will make a big difference.

Also, as Steven suggests, try to get THEM to do the cancel on their end to minimize your exposure since it obviously affects us more than the riders. Drunks who shrink the map and drop a pin miles away or the occasional dimwit who cannot discern distinguish "pickup" from "destination" will typically cancel themselves when you explain the situation and/or they ultimately realize I'm not driving to the other side of town due to their mistake.

Of course, you occasionally will come across a _REAL _winner... in my case, a woman who immediately after ordering the ride, calls me up and in a panic, screams that her address is not correct and how she cannot overcharge her credit card or some such nonsense. I calmly tell her, " Ma'am. You have up to 5 minutes to cancel a ride after it has been ordered and will not be charged a cent." Apparently, she could not figure out how to cancel a ride on her own, to which I told her I would happily cancel it for her but that other drivers might not be so accommodating and that she should read how to use the app before making anymore requests. Silence followed by *CLICK*. Ten seconds later, a ride request from _the exact same address _which I let expire. Makes you wonder how certain people manage to make it through the day...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Top_Shelf said:


> Says I have canceled to many trips.





Tim In Cleveland said:


> Do you have proof you were deactivated over acceptance rate


Two different things


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

I got a warning when it was at 8% but now it's at 2%. Some of mine were due to stupid drunk pax. I can understand why uber doesn't want drivers who cancel a lot. who is going to want to call for a ride when they aren't sure if it's coming or not?


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

When I first started I received about 2 or 3 emails regarding deactivating my account. For the next month or so I didn't cancel any rides. Once you get so many rides then your percentage goes down.


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't cancel for no show. After waiting 2 minutes at the pick up location, I start the trip and call the pax. If they don't answer, I wait 5 minutes and call again. If they still don't answer, I complete the trip, collect my minimum fare, and move on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberDenton said:


> I don't cancel for no show. After waiting 2 minutes at the pick up location, I start the trip and call the pax. If they don't answer, I wait 5 minutes and call again. If they still don't answer, I complete the trip, collect my minimum fare, and move on.


I'd love to know how you keep your rating up...


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'd love to know how you keep your rating up...


No shows account for maybe 3-4% of my rides. Of those, probably half are too drunk to know what happened, much less rate me. You do the math.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

uberDenton said:


> No shows account for maybe 3-4% of my rides. Of those, probably half are too drunk to know what happened, much less rate me. You do the math.


A couple of reports that you are accepting rides that never happened, and you'll be deactivated permanently. Good luck with that.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

You only have to take 50 trips without a cancelled trip to reset the cancellation rate back to zero. You must be cancelling every other trip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If Uber has any sense (I know, I know...), they look at the full spectrum before terminating someone. Not just driver cancellations, but acceptance rate, pax ratings, etc. It would be pretty silly to cancel a good driver for one deficient part of the equation unless it's just off the charts bad.

And with cancellations, you'd think they would also look at the hours the driver works and the clientele they serve. Obnoxious drunks and pukers don't happen to me because I drive days. But if you drive Friday/Saturday nights, you might very well cancel far more often than I do -- *and rightly so.*

Uber's long-term best interest is served not only by riders getting the rides they want, but also by having good experiences and becoming reliable repeat customers. A driver who gives the ride, but does a crappy job, is more problematic than one who doesn't give the ride at all.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

uberDenton said:


> I don't cancel for no show. After waiting 2 minutes at the pick up location, I start the trip and call the pax. If they don't answer, I wait 5 minutes and call again. If they still don't answer, I complete the trip, collect my minimum fare, and move on.


...which is theft.

If you never had the pax in the car, you're billing their credit card for a service you did *not* provide --intentionally taking their money for providing absolutely nothing.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Uber is very slowly now, most of their drivers making about $400 full timw weekly, so the reason they deactivate you because they have more drivers than the riders, the women working at Uber office at Morrisey Blvd in Dorchester next to the Nails salon and she told her manicurist everything about Uber .


Uber doesn't have any driver costs if you are sitting and waiting and a lot of costs getting new drivers. They don't cull the heard.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JimKE said:


> ...which is theft.
> 
> If you never had the pax in the car, you're billing their credit card for a service you did *not* provide --intentionally taking their money for providing absolutely nothing.


...and the minimum is usually less than a no show cancel, so why would anyone do this?


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> ...and the minimum is usually less than a no show cancel, so why would anyone do this?


I don't get cancel fees from uber, only Lyft.


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> ...which is theft.
> 
> If you never had the pax in the car, you're billing their credit card for a service you did *not* provide --intentionally taking their money for providing absolutely nothing.


Plausible deniability.

"I planned to submit a fare review and refund the rider."


----------



## She-lala Beeyatch (Nov 16, 2016)

Why are you crying about geting paid $10hr to wreck your car and have self empoyment taxes.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberDenton said:


> I don't get cancel fees from uber, only Lyft.


Ah, I see. Thanks.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

JimKE said:


> ...which is theft.
> 
> If you never had the pax in the car, you're billing their credit card for a service you did *not* provide --intentionally taking their money for providing absolutely nothing.


It's unreal how many drivers in dfw do this. Yes the pax tell me.


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> It's unreal how many drivers in dfw do this. Yes the pax tell me.


If Uber gave us cancellation fees, it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

uberDenton said:


> If Uber gave us cancellation fees, it wouldn't be a problem.


Or, if you wouldn't steal from the pax, that would also solve the problem.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberDenton said:


> If Uber gave us cancellation fees, it wouldn't be a problem.


Uber gives me canx fees, you don't get them? I wonder why?
I start an ap on my phone when I arrive. It is a timer set at five minutes countdown. When it gets to two minutes I send a text "Your Uber car has arrived."
NO MATTER WHAT THE RESPONSE, with fifteen seconds left I send. "Sorry, can't wait, busy day. Please reorder when you are ready." Then BAM, cancel. I get a $5 canx fee.

I will sit there until I either get another ping, or they ping again. If they come out I tell them they'll have to reorder because "the system cancelled your request automatically at five minutes wait time." It's a nice tip.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Uber gives me canx fees, you don't get them? I wonder why? ...


I don't know why, but I know it happens. We just got cancellation fees added in this market a couple of months ago. Someone tells me they were withdrawn a year or two back. I'm guessing Uber finally did the math of how much money they were losing by no charging for no shows.


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Or, if you wouldn't steal from the pax, that would also solve the problem.


Yeah, I feel really bad about them getting charged an extra 50 cents because Uber doesn't charge cancellation fees in my market like most others and only collecting $2.85 myself. I'm a terrible person!


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> In the 1000+ trips I have taken, I can count on one hand how many had too many people to put into my car. I did not cancel on them, I advised they cancel and order the UberXL.
> 
> As for no shows, I will say I have had maybe 15 of them.


Not sure where do you drive but here in Dallas I got 2 no shows just tonight outside bars. When you drive at night around restaurants/bars areas not sure how you can avoid no shows. Sometimes they dont show on time, sometimes they dont pick up calls, and many times I am double parked with a long line behind me without any other possibility but cancel. I am around 9% and got reminder emails already


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

uberDenton said:


> Plausible deniability.
> 
> "I planned to submit a fare review and refund the rider."


You're just making excuses, and you're not fooling anybody.

You should be getting cancellation fees. If you're not, that is a legitimate big negative to driving for Uber.

But it is what it is. If you don't like it, just drive for Lyft.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ebrain said:


> Not sure where do you drive but here in Dallas I got 2 no shows just tonight outside bars. When you drive at night around restaurants/bars areas not sure how you can avoid no shows. Sometimes they dont show on time, sometimes they dont pick up calls, and many times I am double parked with a long line behind me without any other possibility but cancel. I am around 9% and got reminder emails already


Here ya go....a dick move on my part and cancellation in response to a dick move on the part of the passenger.....

I stop nearby in a safe space and call the pax because this is going to be a difficult pick up. High traffic volume. Downtown. No good place to stop. They answer, and and we set up the pick up. Yup, they are ready. I show up exactly where they tell me to stop. And they are not there. Traffic is getting screwed because I can't pull off far enough to make things clear, if not uncomfortable. So, I call again because I see two couples talking. One of them looks at me. Phone is ringing. No answer.

I call again and they finally say their goodbyes and start walking over. You must be our Uber! Uh probably not. If I were, your phone would be ringing. Oh, I turned off the ringer, I don't want to be disturbed when I'm talking to my friends.

Oh...ok. Well, I canceled the ride because you didn't answer your phone. I called you because, as you can see, this is a bad spot to pick up. In the future, you might want to work with your driver if you want to be picked up here.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Here ya go....a &%[email protected]!* move on my part and cancellation in response to a &%[email protected]!* move on the part of the passenger.....
> 
> I stop nearby in a safe space and call the pax because this is going to be a difficult pick up. High traffic volume. Downtown. No good place to stop. They answer, and and we set up the pick up. Yup, they are ready. I show up exactly where they tell me to stop. And they are not there. Traffic is getting screwed because I can't pull off far enough to make things clear, if not uncomfortable. So, I call again because I see two couples talking. One of them looks at me. Phone is ringing. No answer.
> 
> ...


Yeah happens quite a bit in downtown Dallas around Deep Elm. I am seriously thinking about quitting weekends nights .. 90% are sub $4 fares going from one bar/friends place to another, and drunk. Only money I make is at start of night people going towards downtown from the suburban area. Once in downtown all are short rides with lots of problems. At the end when I sum it all up I am making $10-$12 an hour from 8pm till midnight .. later midnight might get better but one puke and all taken away ..


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ebrain said:


> Yeah happens quite a bit in downtown Dallas around Deep Elm. I am seriously thinking about quitting weekends nights .. 90% are sub $4 fares going from one bar/friends place to another, and drunk. Only money I make is at start of night people going towards downtown from the suburban area. Once I am downtown these are all short rides fill of problems, and at the end of night when I drum it all up I am making $10-$12 an hour from 8pm till midnight .. aster midnight might get better but one puke and all taken away ..


Sounds logistically specific. You might be wise to not work those hours. I rarely work the late night bar scene anymore. Then again, I haven't worked in 3 weeks.

If I remember correctly. You guys do t get cancellation fees right? If that's the case, I wouldn't work those can call a cab or some other Uner driver can deal with it.

That being said...More than likely Uber knows about this and I doubt they are deactivating people based solely on this. And probably not out of the blue.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Avoid places with difficult pickups. I have one very populair spot here in the city were half of my pickups go wrong. I Let that specific area ping out. I even go offline when passing by. Surge or no surge, cancellation fee or not it is not worth it. If they reactivate you start driving residential area's or hotel check-out time. Should clean your cancellation rate up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have been driving SaturDAY and SunDAY the last couple of months. It's been good. All the drivers are sleeping because they been wrestling with drunks all night, or they are hosing the barf outta their cars. A couple of times I been the only car on the road.
I take a lot of guys BACK to the cars they left at the bars. They're lookin all hung over and sick. LoL. I prolly could make a small fortune selling Tylenol and serving Bloody Mary's during the trip. 

I don't do UberDrunk any more. Half of the peeps I pick up after 9pm are jackasses. I'll be glad when Marijuana legalization laws are enacted - people don't act like that when they high.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> You're just making excuses, and you're not fooling anybody.
> 
> You should be getting cancellation fees. If you're not, that is a legitimate big negative to driving for Uber.
> 
> But it is what it is. If you don't like it, just drive for Lyft.


Saw the Lyft tipping commercial on TV last night.
Over $100 million in tips,AND COUNTING !


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Top_Shelf said:


> Says I have canceled to many trips. Any way to reactivate account ?


Why would you want to?

I swear, I wish I could figure out a way to make money like the Uber big boys. Have so many slaves working for them and they call all the shots. Must be nice.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Do you have proof you were deactivated over acceptance rate? I read that Uber stopped acting on acceptance rate due to our independent contractor status and right to choose the jobs we want. I don't believe you.


Yeah, this dude took the time to come here and post such a message because it's a lie. lol


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Willzuber said:


> Yeah, this dude took the time to come here and post such a message because it's a lie. lol


 These boards are crawling with Uber supervisors posting shill opinions and stories.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

It's so frustrating. One particular night, I had 3 no shows in a row. Tell me again why it should reflect negatively on me Uber? They have all the data. They know I showed up for the pick up.... it's not like I'm faking it. Someone didn't show up. Why should I be punished?


----------



## Giovanni206 (Oct 21, 2016)

I turn on the app, accept trip in my bed, then cancel shortly after. 28% at the moment. hope to get up to 50%


----------



## gonchys (Nov 16, 2016)

uberDenton said:


> I don't cancel for no show. After waiting 2 minutes at the pick up location, I start the trip and call the pax. If they don't answer, I wait 5 minutes and call again. If they still don't answer, I complete the trip, collect my minimum fare, and move on.


sorry wrong. Its better to collect the non show fee .also they my get back their money because they were never in the car and thats a point on their side.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

uberDenton said:


> I don't cancel for no show. After waiting 2 minutes at the pick up location, I start the trip and call the pax. If they don't answer, I wait 5 minutes and call again. If they still don't answer, I complete the trip, collect my minimum fare, and move on.


You're not authorized to do this and the customers get to rate you on a started trip. I do agree, you CLEARLY should get paid for showing up and NEVER be required to wait 5 minutes. It's very disrespectful to drivers.


----------



## gonchys (Nov 16, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You're not authorized to do this and the customers get to rate you on a started trip. I do agree, you CLEARLY should get paid for showing up and NEVER be required to wait 5 minutes. It's very disrespectful to drivers.


yesterday i showed up at pax and she is not ready coming out , she comes out then after almost 5 min put her luggage in my car and said she is coming back really quick. 2 min after that she showed up running with a garbage bag to be drop in the trash. we got to the airport and the situation i kaos traffic.
I got to cut off many cars to get up the ramp to LAX and help her with the luggage and guess what. No 1$ in tip.
So today I got 4 request in a row to LAX and had the PAX canceling when I told them I was not going to LAX. No surge price to Lax in this Holiday situation when people are living town, then we loose business in town and then we have to take them to the airport 6$/h Its fu..ed up.
Only uber keeps making money not the driver.


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

gonchys said:


> sorry wrong. Its better to collect the non show fee .also they my get back their money because they were never in the car and thats a point on their side.


My market previously did not have no show fees. Which you would know if you read my other posts.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Top_Shelf said:


> Says I have canceled to many trips. Any way to reactivate account ?


once uber deactivated u will never get reactivated unless its something else rather than high cancellation..i was deactivated since april 2016...i was making almost 2k a week because i just do uberselect and cancel all uberx so they deactivated me..i event went to their local office like 20 times begging..writing more than 100 emails begging they say "our partner has end we wish you the best in the future" or some random msg sound like that i cant remember..but yea they will never reativates you unless its a miracle but i highly u recommend going to the uber office and keep writing them email maybe someone with a good heart this christmas will reactivates u

p.s when i was deactivated my market has no cancellation fee so it was really bad it force and motivate me to cancel alot and alot i think i cancel about 20-50 uberx ride a day consistantly for 4 month until i was deactivated

also if u do get reactivated always call ur rider so they can cancel or just dont pick up the pings..their new policy is a lot better u will not get deactivated and u can cherry pick..and the 2min time out if really nothing if u do let the ping skip 3 time without accepting any rides..all they gonna do is force u offline for 2min max..

thats what im doing now because they just reactivate my account this Wednesday for no reason (and dont ask me how..im just happy and thx god they reactivate me because i can make so much money with uber) its like a miracle i was happy...i am already making $900 with just 4 days since my reactivation this last wenesday (december 21) of uber because i use to do this cherry pick stuff but now i just let the ping slide till i get select or XL


----------



## aradagebeya (Nov 21, 2016)

Dang said:


> once uber deactivated u will never get reactivated unless its something else rather than high cancellation..i was deactivated since april 2016...i was making almost 2k a week because i just do uberselect and cancel all uberx so they deactivated me..i event went to their local office like 20 times begging..writing more than 100 emails begging they say "our partner has end we wish you the best in the future" or some random msg sound like that i cant remember..but yea they will never reativates you unless its a miracle but i highly u recommend going to the uber office and keep writing them email maybe someone with a good heart this christmas will reactivates u
> 
> p.s when i was deactivated my market has no cancellation fee so it was really bad it force and motivate me to cancel alot and alot i think i cancel about 20-50 uberx ride a day consistantly for 4 month until i was deactivated
> 
> ...


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

what part u think im lying the reactivation or the money part?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ey guys remember dang was the one *****ing he wasn't making $$ a few months ago then came in and said he was making all types of $$ so just another poster bragging for attention......per him no mind


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Top_Shelf said:


> Says I have canceled to many trips. Any way to reactivate account ?


CONGRATULATIONS !


----------



## aradagebeya (Nov 21, 2016)

Dang said:


> what part u think im lying the reactivation or the money part?





Dang said:


> p.s when i was deactivated my market has no cancellation fee so it was really bad it force and motivate me to cancel alot and alot i think i cancel about 20-50 uberx ride a day consistantly for 4 month until i was deactivated


This is pure BULLCRAP!!!! You cant cancel 20-50 Uberx rides EVERY DAY, consistently for 4 MONTHS!!!! You have a tendency to exaggerate everything.. which tells me the rest of the story is also pure BULLOCKS!!!!


----------



## aradagebeya (Nov 21, 2016)

Dang said:


> once uber deactivated u will never get reactivated unless its something else rather than high cancellation..i was deactivated since april 2016...i was making almost 2k a week because i just do uberselect and cancel all uberx so they deactivated me..i event went to their local office like 20 times begging..writing more than 100 emails begging they say "our partner has end we wish you the best in the future" or some random msg sound like that i cant remember..but yea they will never reativates you unless its a miracle but i highly u recommend going to the uber office and keep writing them email maybe someone with a good heart this christmas will reactivates u
> 
> p.s when i was deactivated my market has no cancellation fee so it was really bad it force and motivate me to cancel alot and alot i think i cancel about 20-50 uberx ride a day consistantly for 4 month until i was deactivated
> 
> ...


Again... (PLEASE Look at ATTACHMENT below)


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

ok here it goes this is the story

8 trip.. yesterday Christmas eve got total $380 in cash tip for a single day

was deactivated since april then got reactivated last monday dec 19...dint use my old straegy to make big bucks on Wednesday after they reactivated on monday.. (added my corolla do test some uberx too see if they really let me drive again..was happy they did let me add a car so which means they did reactivate me..so on Wednesday added my uber car which can do uberselect and boom! $$$)

anyways cuz i had to work monday a lil bit and tuesday and tell my boss i quit the job so i can work uber again... lol..hopefully they dont deactivate me again for making too much money..already made 600 on app + and around 450 in cash tip 5 days work

i was banking atleast 2k a week since my deactivation...but since my deactivation i notice that there are too many driver now but i think i can still make 1.2k a week lowest is probably 1k to 900$..but again what im doing is risky can get deactivated anytime. WISH ME LUCK BOIS

oh forgot this morning did an airport run got $50 cash tip from the same guy that tip me alot on chirstmas eve


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ey guys remember dang was the one *****ing he wasn't making $$ a few months ago then came in and said he was making all types of $$ so just another poster bragging for attention......per him no mind


thats cuz im back man! gotta brag hard..but im kinda sad i wont make that much like i use to because i cut lose alot of my uber customer that use me for rides =x

now im just gonna make like $200 a day instead of 400-600 a day anyways im happy that they reactivated me for now even a short period of time..gonna use this chance to get some money b4 they deactivated again


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Why drive for Uber/Lyft same f'ed up company different name......do you like driving for pay?.........drive a real taxi....much better pay,.no ratings, don't have to worry about someone else collecting your money and short paying you, don't have to worry about ratings, get paid 2 or 3 times as much, get tips on 75% or more rides, able to take street hails and walk-ups......sheesh Uber/Lyft why try to get reactivated.....drive for a REAL transportation provider not some f'ed fake cab wannabes


Don't hold back now!


----------

